# 9 month old not eating like normal



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How much does he weight and how tall is he? How much are you feeding him every day / per meal? If his growth has slowed down, he may be self-regulating. Can you post a photo of him so we can see his waist line?

Have you talked to your vet? I'm glad he seems to be doing well but you might consider scheduling a consult with the vet. When a Golden stops eating it is rarely a good sign. He could have cracked a tooth and it could be painful to eat, it can also mean something very serious like cancer. I in no way think your 9 month old has cancer, I suspect he's being over fed, but if you've never had a GOlden before it's something you should be aware of for future.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

At 9 months most of the growth spurts are over so could be he is just not hungry as the body doesn't need as much. Most are pretty happy with 3 cups a day. When you decide to put on adult food be sure and notice the calorie count so you can adjust the amount to maintain about the same calorie level.


----------



## dann088 (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks, I'll try to get a picture of him. He's my third golden. So I've had goldens in my house for the last 23 years. The best! No teeth issues and plays tug of war and fetch like crazy. He looks totally fit. 65lbs


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

dann088 said:


> Thanks, I'll try to get a picture of him. He's my third golden. So I've had goldens in my house for the last 23 years. The best! No teeth issues and plays tug of war and fetch like crazy. He looks totally fit. 65lbs


Did I miss it, did you tell us how much you're feeding him every day and how much total he's actually eating?


----------



## dann088 (Jan 2, 2019)

Sorry no I didn't say how much he is being fed. Two cups in the morning and two cups at night.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's probably a little too much. I agree with puddles, about 3 cups should work. I fed about 3 cups a day at nine months. After he was a little over 1 year old Rukie went to to 1.25 cups twice a day and now I sometimes go to 1 cup. He stays nice and lean on that amount plus kibble as training treats and other small bites of treats. However what you are feeding does not seem like so much that he would sometimes skip a meal completely. I would probably cut back the amount, check his mouth, try moistening his food, and take him to the vet if he still doesn't eat with enthusiasm. Also he could go to adult food now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For a 65 pound dog that might be close to double what he needs, depending on what you're feeding. 
Luckily for you, he's self regulating instead of porking up!




dann088 said:


> Sorry no I didn't say how much he is being fed. Two cups in the morning and two cups at night.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Cut his food in half and I bet you'll have a dog who is more interested in food  Plus he is way better off being a little too thin than a little too heavy. Do a little research on it and you will find it's true for dogs and people


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Four cups per day sounds like too much for a 65 pound, 9 month old pup. I would cut back to 2 cups per day.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Another thing to consider is that there might be something wrong with the food. I have heard stories that sometimes the first indication that a food has an issue (toxins, rancidity, etc.) is that some dogs start losing interest in eating it. You may want to 1) Google the food to see if there have been any recent recalls and 2) try a different food (ideally a different brand, but maybe with similar ingredients) and see if his appetite returns. Don't forget to make the change gradually if you can (although if you suspect a problem with the food, you may have to make a more abrupt transition).


----------

